# Happy Thanksgiving



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would like to wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving and I do hope the people who have been getting some relief from the diarrhea and pain by taking calcium will have a much more enjoyable time of it this year.Linda


----------

